# Oval Office Casual?



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is going to end up on the interchange anyway, so here goes:

https://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/obama_defiles_oval_office_with_shirt/


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Unfortunate. I liked the "jacket" rule. I can't imagine anything that needs to be done being hindered by wearing a jacket.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

By the same token, I can't imagine any work he needs to do in the Oval Office that will be materially advanced by wearing a jacket.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*the disaster taken away by helicopter*

Remember how Brownie needed a memo telling him to roll up his sleeves while touring the Katrina aftermath? Same thing here. It's PR to show that he's doing the heavy lifting of cleaning up after a disaster.
I doubt this will be a recurring habit.


----------



## BrassGuru (Dec 22, 2008)

If he keeps the suit jacket hung up when he is in the office I don't see the harm. If he starts wearing jeans or sweatpants in there then I would be offended.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

BrassGuru said:


> If he starts wearing jeans or sweatpants in there then I would be offended.


As has been mentioned in thread in the other forum, past Presidents have done everything from practice their golf swings to play with their dogs to have sex in the Oval Office. In addition, past Presidents of both parties have not only not worn jackets in the Oval Office but they have worn casual clothing such as President Ford is wearing in this picture that I posted in the other thread.

https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a305909anp0.jpg

I didn't vote for Obama but that doesn't keep me from recognizing this criticism of his Oval Office attire as being nothing more than the same political crap from the right that the left threw at Bush when he was in office. Of course the exceptions to this are the clothing hobbyists who aren't likely to be satisfied with anything short of a bespoke three piece suit and tie regardless of political party. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> By the same token, I can't imagine any work he needs to do in the Oval Office that will be materially advanced by wearing a jacket.


By that token, there's nothing that can't be done in the Oval office wearing shorts, a t-shirt, and sandals, but, as you might expect, I wouldn't prefer that either. That could be standard attire at some time in the future, too.

It's all a matter of appropriate attire. The occupant, of course, determines what he (or she) thinks appropriate.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

This is not an Oval Office "Rule".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> As has been mentioned in thread in the other forum, past Presidents have done everything from practice their golf swings to play with their dogs to have sex in the Oval Office. In addition, past Presidents of both parties have not only not worn jackets in the Oval Office but they have worn casual clothing such as President Ford is wearing in this picture that I posted in the other thread.
> 
> https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a305909anp0.jpg
> 
> ...


Spot-on and very well put, old man (generically speaking, of course)!


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

The “jacket at all times to respect the dignity of the Oval Office” was apparently one of Ronald Reagan’s rules that Bush adopted in the post-Clinton era to “set the right tone.” As symbolism goes, it’s not bad. It’s similar to the football coach who requires that players keep their helmets on, even while standing on the sidelines, to “keep their heads in the game.”

What about respecting the constitution?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

WASHINGTON - The capital flew into a bit of a tizzy when, on his first full day in the White House, President Obama was photographed in the Oval Office without his suit jacket. There was, however, a logical explanation: Mr. Obama, who hates the cold, had cranked up the thermostat.

"He's from Hawaii, O.K.?" said Mr. Obama's senior adviser, David Axelrod, who occupies the small but strategically located office next door to his boss. "He likes it warm. You could grow orchids in there."

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/29/us/politics/29whitehouse.html?hp

I don't know where to begin....

Flip-flops by August. But in the meantime, let's ALL crank up our thermostats to green house temps.

Most people don't understand that the Oval Office is not where the president works, he has a private study with a kitchen, etc. The Oval Office is where he meets people.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

David V said:


> This is not an Oval Office "Rule".


Because there are none. It's a room with no sacred traditions that supercede its current occupant. Unless one includes the changing of the rug - each First Lady designs a rug for the room with the presidential Seal in the center.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

BrassGuru said:


> If he keeps the suit jacket hung up when he is in the office I don't see the harm. If he starts wearing jeans or sweatpants in there then I would be offended.


Mmmm, purple velour sweat-suits!


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*C'mon guys*

Medvedev likes Apple , has an iPhone (well, maybe not now since he is the President but had one anyway)

he also wore a hacking jacket with arm patches when at the United Russia Rally.

They have to work - and of course you may argue - no work clothes = no work.

See where the casual wear got us at Wall Street BUT Bush wore suits at that very same time.

Let's see how Obama does as the Big Guy - notwithstanding the "jacket" rules.

Andrey

P.S. Kennedy was smarter dressed anyway ))


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Khnelben said:


> Medvedev likes Apple , has an iPhone (well, maybe not now since he is the President but had one anyway)
> 
> he also wore a hacking jacket with arm patches when at the United Russia Rally.
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what you're saying. Is it "Medvedev is a puppet president and a terrible human being but, he dresses well?" If it is then I would agree.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Apparently the "Rule" wasn't.

https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15897_large.jpg
https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15900_large.jpg
https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15899_large.jpg


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CNN did a little piece this morning about the comments that Andrew Card made about Obama in the Oval Office without a jacket and how he thought it was disrespectful. CNN followed this with several pictures of past Presidents in the Oval Office without jackets including one of Bill Clinton working in a short sleeve sport shirt. It's all nothing more than political posturing.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's also giving Andrew Card a lot more publicity than he merits. 

Folks who want to try to preserve business dress standards might do well to try to do it in ways that will avoid ridicule.

I like the old style of dressing and do wear sport coats and ties (not suits; that would be over the top at my company - the coats and ties verge on that, I suppose). However, I know not to wreck my life. If I were laid off and could find another job, I would not refuse to take it just because they dressed casually or in business casual.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

David V said:


> Apparently the "Rule" wasn't.
> 
> https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15897_large.jpg
> https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15900_large.jpg
> https://images.huffingtonpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/938/slide_938_15899_large.jpg


The last picture of Reagan is a HuffPost Lefty News fake, it was taken in the president's private office in the residence, not in the Oval Office. It was taken when he was recuperating after the assassination attempt. Reagan always wore a suit in the Oval Office.

https://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2007/06/reagan200706

Caption to original photo:

U2036972B| Standard RM| © Bettmann/CORBIS 
President Reagan Working at a Desk

Original caption: Washington, D.C.: President Ronald Reagan works at a desk in the study of his second floor residence as he gradually resumes the duties of his office. The Democratic controlled House Budget Committee has rewritten Reagan's original budget proposal with less military spending and more money allocated for social programs. It has also refused to allow Reagan's original package to the House floor. Republicans and conservative Democrats are now trying to line up support for a bill (Gramm-Latta) which is close to the original Reagan proposal so they can bring it to the House floor for debate.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Beresford said:


> The last picture of Reagan is a HuffPost Lefty News fake, it was taken in the president's private office in the residence, not in the Oval Office. It was taken when he was recuperating after the assassination attempt. Reagan always wore a suit in the Oval Office.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2007/06/reagan200706
> 
> ...


So what your really saying is the old actor stayed in costume when "on set".


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Beresford said:


> The last picture of Reagan is a HuffPost Lefty News fake, it was taken in the president's private office in the residence, not in the Oval Office. It was taken when he was recuperating after the assassination attempt. Reagan always wore a suit in the Oval Office.


Fake?! Well, certainly no surprise there.

Proper image is an important part of being a great communicator.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Beresford said:


> The last picture of Reagan is a HuffPost Lefty News fake, it was taken in the president's private office in the residence, not in the Oval Office. It was taken when he was recuperating after the assassination attempt. Reagan always wore a suit in the Oval Office.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2007/06/reagan200706
> 
> ...


I don't understand. Are you saying a photo of Reagan at home was altered to make it appear he is in the Oval Office? The picture to which you linked Reagan is wearing different clothing and in a different pose.

I am confused.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

That's right. The Oval Office should be wearing morning coats. Wait, those are informal riding clothes. Court dress is in order.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying a photo of Reagan at home was altered to make it appear he is in the Oval Office? The picture to which you linked Reagan is wearing different clothing and in a different pose.
> 
> I am confused.


It's quite clear that the Huffington picture shows the Resolute Desk and the Oval Office; both the Oval Office and the study in the Residence (the upper floor of the White House) have the same chair.

There are two things that make me question the legitimacy of the photo -I have been unable to find any other photos of Reagan in the Oval Office without a suit, and the folder he's holding seems to have a Photoshopped edge, as though a picture of him at the desk in the Residence was pasted into a photo of the Oval Office.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

The older generations where taught to show respect with how they dressed. The hippie generation did away with that kind of thinking.

While both are right to certain extent the hippies were druged into mindlessness. The hippie example is not a good one to follow. 

It is a disgrace to the Oval Office when inappropriate clothes are worn by dressing down.

Hopefully Obama grows up.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WA said:


> The older generations where taught to show respect with how they dressed. The hippie generation did away with that kind of thinking.


But that still doesn't explain the JFK photo taken several years before the world ever heard of hippies. Maybe it isn't fair to blame the hippies for Presidents not always wearing a jacket in the Oval Office.

https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11456127597068gs9.jpg

And speaking of pre-hippie Presidents, do you reckon Ike kept his jacket on when he practiced his golf swing with that 8 iron he kept stashed away in the Oval Office? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Honest mom! a big green hippie-liberal-godless communist-democrat-metrosexual-casual friday monstar stole all my fashion sensibilities.
Right now, I am working 3 temporary jobs and hoping I have enough left to buy a Bookster and Matt Deckard suit.
If our POTUS shows up to work in a hawaiian print shirt, straw hat and surfer baggies and fixes the insult to working people I DON'T CARE.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kav said:


> Honest mom! a big green hippie-liberal-godless communist-democrat-metrosexual-casual friday monstar stole all my fashion sensibilities.
> Right now, I am working 3 temporary jobs and hoping I have enough left to buy a Bookster and Matt Deckard suit.
> If our POTUS shows up to work in a hawaiian print shirt, straw hat and surfer baggies and fixes the insult to working people I DON'T CARE.


Sounds like mindless hippie.

Cruiser- What hippie thinks this _Show respect with your clothes by dressing up? _Maybe, your a hippie?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WA said:


> Cruiser- What hippie thinks this _Show respect with your clothes by dressing up? _Maybe, your a hippie?


Look at my avatar. What do you think? Do I look like a hippie?

Cruiser


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Look at my avatar. What do you think? Do I look like a hippie?
> 
> Cruiser


Perhaps your lessons about wearing clothes is different than mine. You seem to talk downwards than upwards with clothes, which is what the hippies do. And many hippies kinda grew up.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WA said:


> Perhaps your lessons about wearing clothes is different than mine. You seem to talk downwards than upwards with clothes, which is what the hippies do.


I don't even know what that means.

Cruiser


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> But that still doesn't explain the JFK photo taken several years before the world ever heard of hippies. Maybe it isn't fair to blame the hippies for Presidents not always wearing a jacket in the Oval Office.
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11456127597068gs9.jpg
> 
> ...


this links has a slide show with JFK, Reagan, Carter and W all in with out jacket in the oval office. Obama is following tradition.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/05/bush-jacketless-in-oval-o_n_164513.html


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

All right I concede. They can wear less than a suit.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WA said:


> All right I concede. They can wear less than a suit.


Great.:icon_smile: Now that we've got that Oval Office attire thing out of the way, let's deal with all those other things that past Presidents did in the Oval Office. Such as let their kids run around and play:

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ovalofficedeskkennedysv6.jpg

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=withamyul8.jpg

Or their dogs:

https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=howlbt3.jpg

https://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a305909ady3.jpg

At least JFK and LBJ kept their jackets on.

Unfortunately there are no pictures of Ike practicing his golf swing or of Clinton and his intern, but we know what they were doing in that Oval Office. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------

